# Help! Dog ate a pound of jerky!



## ladyrua

Dingo is about 40 lbs and two years old. He's got a mischevious bent and managed to get up to a table and eat an entire ziplock of venison jerkey, probably about a pound's worth. It's his absolute favorite treat in the whole world, and apparently he just couldn't resist!

Should I be worried?


----------



## huck

I would be worried about what's going to come out of the dog. 

Keep an eye on him as he is going to need to relieve himself OFTEN. As for health wise, I wouldn't be too concerned with it. The sheer amount / seasonings will upset his stomach though. Maybe give him a bit of peptobismol if his diarrhea persists.

Cheers,

Huck


----------



## Ardie/WI

As long as he didn't eat the ziplock bag, I wouldn't be too worried. 

What goes in, comes out!


----------



## draggahaus

if he did eat the bag, give him a big glob of vasaline and it will slick everything up and move it out.
poor baby he is going to have an upset tummy...but you know I have dogs that have gotten into all kinds of things and didn't have any problems.


----------



## GoldenMom

He's going to be REALLY thirsty! If you are worried, you can make him vomit and then you don't have to worry anymore. I would guess you'll be in for a bit of stomach upset if he digests all that!


----------



## Terry W

get out the clothespins-- for the people noses!!!


----------



## Rascal

My dog just inhales beef jerky, I dont think she even bothers chewing much. Just make sure your doggy has a good supply of water. If it farts to much, throw the dog outside if you safely can, & its safe for the dog.

If you really want a fun experience feed a dog a can of tuna fish & put it in a room with someone else


----------

